# envoyer un mail, objective-c iphone



## marcelo (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche mais ne trouve pas grand chose je pensais avoir une piste avec "NSMailDelivery" ou "NSWorkspace" mais sa ne donne rien pour iphone quelqu'un à une piste?

merci


----------



## Lio70 (25 Mars 2011)

Recherche sur Google. Dans les premiers resultats de la recherche :
http://howtomakeiphoneapps.com/2009/07/how-to-make-your-iphone-app-send-email-with-attachments/

Et sur le site d'Apple :
http://developer.apple.com/search/index.php?q=ios+send+mail

La fessee, tu la veux avec ou sans talc ?


----------



## marcelo (25 Mars 2011)

je réessaye cette après midi mais pour le premier lien il parle du framework MessageUI et je n'arrivais pas à faire l'import puis en faisant une recherche plus strict dans la doc développer (en gardant uniquement pour iphone) je ne le trouvais plus enfin je vois sa tout à l'heure désolé pour le post sinon :rose:


----------



## Lio70 (25 Mars 2011)

Les debutants, il faut prendre la peine de consulter en details la doc officielle sur http://developer.apple.com .
C'est en anglais mais, bon, on ne va pas revenir sur cet aspect des choses... 

3 documents qu'un debutant se doit de lire:
- The ObjectiveC Programming Language
- Cocoa Fundamentals (pour MacOS ou pour iOS)
- Human Interface Guidelines (pour MacOS ou pour iOS)

Cette doc de base mentionne toutes les classes dispos. Ensuite pour le detail de chaque classe au fil des besoins persos, taper son nom dans la case de recherche du site. Cela donne acces a un doc supplementaire presentant exhaustivement la classe. Tout est telechargeable en PDF.

Il y a aussi d'autres guides et bon nombre d'echantillons de code (parfois un peu obsolete, certes, mais permettant de comprendre par l'exemple quand la theorie semble trop abstraite).


----------



## marcelo (25 Mars 2011)

merci mais même mes import ne marche pas suite à l'ajout du framework MessageUI :
J'ai fais clic droit sur le dossier frameworks, add existings frameworks j'ai mis MessageUI qui se trouve dans HD>Developer>Platforms>iPhoneOS.platform>developer>SDKs>
iPhoneOS3.0.sdk>System>Library>Frameworks et mes 2 import : #import <MessageUI.h>
#import <MFMailComposeViewController.h> ne fonctionne pas comme si il ne trouvait pas le chemin j'ai le message no such file or directory 

EDIT à non différence moi c'est iPhoneOS4.2 pour le sdk


----------



## Lio70 (25 Mars 2011)

Tu merites d'etre ecartele en place publique par des chevaux comme au moyen-age. Meconnaissance de la config de base d'un projet Xcode car PAS LU LA DOC BASIQUE sur la prise en main d'Xcode !

Reprends-mon lien:
http://developer.apple.com/search/index.php?q=ios+send+mail

A droite, dans "Sample code": download MailComposer.

Ouvre dans Xcode, modifie le settings du projet (menu Projet -> Edit project settings -> onglets Genral et surtout Build, adapte pour que cela compile pour ta version du SDK. Moi aussi j'ai 4.2. Je viens de tester, ca marche. Ce code te donne la creation complete d'un mail sur iPhone.


----------



## marcelo (25 Mars 2011)

j'ai bien compilé le code mais en faite je ne cherche pas à créer une interface je cherche juste une méthode permettant d'envoyer le mail accorder à un bouton


----------



## ntx (25 Mars 2011)

marcelo a dit:


> #import <MessageUI.h>


Non seulement tu n'as pas les bases de la programmation objet (voir autre discussion) mais en plus tu n'as pas les bases pour utiliser les outils de compilation :rateau:


```
#import <MessageUI/MessageUI.h>
```
Toujours "préfixer" le nom du fichier avec le nom du framework 



marcelo a dit:


> j'ai bien compilé le code mais en faite *je ne cherche pas à créer une interface* je cherche juste une méthode permettant d'envoyer le mail accorder à *un bouton*


Et un bouton c'est quoi à ton avis ... une interface gros malin


----------



## marcelo (27 Mars 2011)

lol ba avec cet exemple il y a bien une vue en plus de crée? ce que je voulais c'était mettre un bouton qui lors d'un appuie exécute une méthode qui envoie le mail
je suis désolé de ne pas connaitre les bases mais à vrai dire je suis en projet de bts on a pas appris l'obj-c et ils nous filent un code déjà fait et c'est débrouillé vous pour faire sa, sa, et sa... et avec tous le taf à côté c'est dure  mais je m'y met


----------



## ntx (27 Mars 2011)

marcelo a dit:


> je suis désolé de ne pas connaitre les bases mais à vrai dire je suis en projet de bts on a pas appris l'obj-c et ils nous filent un code déjà fait et c'est débrouillé vous pour faire sa, sa, et sa...


Tu peux nous envoyer ton prof qu'on lui explique comment on doit enseigner l'informatique pour un usage professionnel  Les interfaces graphiques sont la dernière chose qu'on apprend en programmation, et Cocoa ne s'invente pas à partir de quelques bouts de code, c'est une technologie destinée à des programmeurs expérimentés pas des débutants.

Bonne lecture.


----------

